# can we have a gallery section ?



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

this may have been asked before but would it be possible to have a gallery or builds/restorations section. I know there is the garage section and that we have something for show n shine but would it be better to have a dedicated detailing section and then a dedicated gallery section/members rides kind of thing. With the mk1 and mk2 sections things kind of get lost, it could also have a bit for events and meet photos etc, I know it might be more areas to cover and i'd even volenteer to moderate the sections. I just think it could be nice to have a dedicated area where we could show pictures of our TT's


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Let me have a look at what we could do.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> this may have been asked before but would it be possible to have a gallery or builds/restorations section. I know there is the garage section and that we have something for show n shine but would it be better to have a dedicated detailing section and then a dedicated gallery section/members rides kind of thing. With the mk1 and mk2 sections things kind of get lost, it could also have a bit for events and meet photos etc, I know it might be more areas to cover and i'd even volenteer to moderate the sections. I just think it could be nice to have a dedicated area where we could show pictures of our TT's


Nice idear 
Rich


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK,

I found a mod that I introduced on the A1 Forum (because its small). It seems to be quite good and could be used on here too. Its an easy mod to install and is quite flexible.

Have a look and let me know what you all think

http://www.a1-forum.co.uk/a1forum/gallery/index.php

Dont register, just look (unless you want to that is!)

Cheers

Jae


----------

